# I can't believe its not butter



## PurpLev

nice review

had one of those - sold it with the rest of my dewalt cordless tools because my batteries started failing and replacing batteries required me to take a loan - I figured I'd rather get a corded one that will not make me wait for batteries to charge anyways.

however - I found the shoe of this jigsaw to be somewhat troublesome. I noticed that my cuts were not 90 degree to the surface, and adjusting the show to be square was somewhat of a struggle, and even then , the show would rack a little. I did do my best to adjust the screws on the bottom for the adjusting mechanism - but was never satisfied with it - so that one had to go. I will be replacing it with the Bosch barrel grip saw - I found those to be of high quality and precision in all aspects, and throughout the entire tool.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Webb
Good review I've had one for a number of years and it works great. You just have to remember it's not a band saw the blade can cut at an angle if pushed to hard just like the 2 other Bosch jigsaws I have.


----------



## kosta

wow I have a black and decker and I tried this one at the company shop and It is amazing how a battery can beat out a corded jig saw good review


----------



## Dusty56

Saving up for the *BOSCH* unit ….I've already wasted enough money on the inferior ones to have just bought the *Bosch* in the first place…LIVE AND LEARN .


----------



## mauiwindwalker

Thanks for the review. Btw, I recently reviewed the BoschT308 blades and found them to be excellent.


----------



## Tikka

Good review, I also recently received on of these, but I just started using it - the manual is still in the plastic bag. I am more than happy with the operation, and the battery seems to last for an extremely long time. I did not have the same problem with the supplied blades . mine poped in and smooth as anything.

The cordless part really helps when not working on the bench and even on the bench, when you do not have to think about extension cables pulling at the saw and altering its intended track.

I support the 5 start rating given by Webb, well worth considering.

PS go for the Bosh clean cut blades, one of the best if not the best on the market


----------

